# Engine cuts out at 1.5 bar, why?? Help.



## 86GL (Jan 29, 2008)

So when the turbo kicks in and reaches 1.5 bar the engine cuts out. The car drives fine up until the turbo reaches 1.5 bars!


----------



## msrochester (Jun 27, 2002)

You are apparently having an overboost problem. This is usually caused by vacuum hose problems or a hole in the diaphragm in the wastegate. Check out "overboost problems" at Scott Mockry's site: http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/...level


----------

